# 3 days in narrabeen ..



## matt17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Guys, first report here, MY mates Cam, Matt and I headed out to narrabeen for 3 days in search for some bream on the top and also flatties. 
Day 1 resulted was a flattie trip, we started off in search of some good lizards to take home for dinner, and I didn't start off all that well. WE both ad blades on for about 3 hours with only 2 hook-ups but nothing in the yak. So we changed to plastics, and the first casts, I was on witht he squidgy fish and cam was on with the shad. We got these two fish into the net ! perfect fosh for the table so we decided to keep them. The saem thing followed, catching about 2 more fish each. A bad start but eventually turn into a good session on the lizards.

Day 2 began with torrentia rain, but that didn't stop us fishing, today we were focusing on topwater breaming  A personal favourite of mine. However it seemed the rain was producing a lot of 'hit'n'miss fishing, but we still manged a dozen smaller ones. Just as we decided to call it a day we came across a very large sand bank with multiple patches of weed. Perfect for bream 8) And that was the case. 3 casts = 3 fish, including the biggest of the day going 31cm, the only fish that needed the net hahahhaha. we continued fishing this bank, and the weather took a turn for the worse, the rain so loud we were shouting to eachother at one end of the yak to the other, it was that torrential ! :shock: that was definately the end of the day, with still one more to go, we hoped the weather would hold up the same as the first !

headed out for the last time with intentions of catching some bream and flatties. Got there ealrier to rig up but I left my 2 reels (including my lucky slade) on my bed ! I had a bad feeling that this was going to be a long long day. Luckily Cam ran home and brought back his old stradic, really rough but at least I had something to fish with !
Our first spot only produced One flathead which of course, I dropped at the boat, considering the luck I have just come across Our next destination was apparently a 'big fish producer' and It lived up to it's reputation, with Cam scoring two lizards, one small at 42cm but a bigger croc which went 60cm. The wind picked up so we headed into a sheltered bay which produced 3 bream all up, none for me of course but a pb for Matt at 32cm ! The highlight of the day (for me anyway ) was when we were paddling to another bay, we were chatting about Matt's Hobie and then we filled the bay with yells of f*&% as a massive bullie mullet jumped into our kayak ahhahaha, we put it into the livewell for further photos..

well it was a decent day, for everyone except me, oh well that's fishing I guess ! Such a good fishery though and theres no doubting I will be back there soon !


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! Everywhere in Sydney in on fire! Beautiful catch... I couldn't stop looking at your flathead.... I'm still waiting for my meter momet!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## matt17 (Feb 4, 2012)

If you want a metre croc then narrabeen is the place to go Darwin ! this is Cam's biggest so far a couple of weeks back ..


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done guys.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Aha! I know that rock in the background well! I have caught a few beasts near that spot myself, but not that good. Cracking report and some nice fish.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great post and well done on the flatties and the bream on the flats! keep the posts coming!!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

matt17 said:


> If you want a metre croc then narrabeen is the place to go Darwin ! this is Cam's biggest so far a couple of weeks back ..


I had been fishing there many time. It may be easier to borrow your photo, and then photoshop the rest.. lol

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice fish, well done. Plenty of surprises await in there for those who are peristant.
David


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Nice work gents! Top effort


----------



## yeeyak (Dec 14, 2010)

awsome story and pics man


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Great report fellas.


----------

